# Attitudes birthday celebration.



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

Just put my order in. Anyone else??


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

Been waiting since Tuesday for this  

Got my order in a couple hours ago for "the Crash".... but the site is back up now hah.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 7, 2014)

As for the freebies, I told them in the comment section to KEEP the Critical HOG. Screw that shiza! Never again! lol


----------



## sawhse (Mar 7, 2014)

Ah good to know thanks fang!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 7, 2014)

my veg lights are all occupado...lol..

on New Years I picked up 5 grandoggy purps tho:hubba:, almost ready to take clones and flip.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the meager seeds!! Lol 

great seeds r FREE


----------



## rebel (Mar 8, 2014)

got mine in !!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Mar 10, 2014)

nice, rebel


----------



## sawhse (Mar 19, 2014)

View attachment 20140319_121030.jpg


Got my gifts today. Journal coming


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2014)

Nice Sawhse, looks like you got some cool beans there...enjoy. I look forward to the journal.


----------



## tcbud (Mar 20, 2014)

These are the freebees we got. We chose the mug too but it broke in shipping. Our plants for production will be the same Blue Dream as above by Humboldt Seeds and Alien OG by Cali Connection. We got the seeds in a week and I would def use Attitude again. Three alien are up and a couple of the loners too.

First time attaching from IPad. I love this thing! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## sawhse (Mar 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Nice Sawhse, looks like you got some cool beans there...enjoy. I look forward to the journal.



Thanks rose, I am going to run the blue dream as well as soon as my larry and jack the ripper come out.


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 20, 2014)

Don't ya just love the miracle of the seed.... those tiny little dots and what they turn into.... Sawhse, you will enjoy seeing what TCbud gets our of those little tiny seeds outside... Journals are so much fun....

I think i will go check on my seeds.  Thanks for showing us your future....


----------

